# Excel 2007 crashes in print preview



## casewal (Oct 19, 2012)

I am running Office 2007 on stand-alone Windows 7 computers. On all 3, it crashes when I open Print Preview only in Excel. I tried a repair, uninstalled and reinstalled, and nothing worked. Any ideas please?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Updating the printer drivers on all three units (assuming they're the same now) might do the trick.


----------



## casewal (Oct 19, 2012)

All printer drivers (different) are updated. Changed default printer to Microsoft XPS Document writer, still happened. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In addition to Windows Updates, are the units set to get Office 2007 Updates? If you reinstalled from disc, did you allow all more recent stuff to be retained.


----------



## casewal (Oct 19, 2012)

All updates are up to the moment.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try getting in with Alt,F,V. Do not hold the three buttons down. Hit each one separately.


----------



## casewal (Oct 19, 2012)

alt then F opens File menu. There is then no "V" so I press "W" then "V". Same thing Excel is not responding.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, was at an old OS/Excel. It might have worked, but we'll never know. Looking at 2007 I don't think putting Print Preview in the quick access bar would help, but try anyway. I wish I could test for you here. Unfortunately mine works fine. See if copying the Workbook to a new file solves this.


----------



## casewal (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the efforts. It is on the quick access bar. No better. It crashes with old files, or just new test files I try. Read somewhere that opening Excel in Safe Mode could help. Think so? BTW I saw a number of internet posts re. this problem, but no solutions. So I guess it's not just me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it works in Safe Mode, that would indicate an Excel Add-in is the cause.


----------

